# Some Trail Ride Videos



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I know most of you guys aren't into dry trail rides, but out here...that's what we mostly have. So if you want to kill some time, here's some videos of some of my rides on the desert and one in the mountains. Two are HD and plays heck with some older p/cs but you can turn that off. Enjoy.


*TRAIL RIDE VIDS*


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

that looks like alot of fun!! My brute isnt set up for that kind of ridin but it looks like alot of fun on yours haha. i love the view in i think it was the 3rd vid at about 6 minutes. I wish we had places to ride like that here. Where is that? where do you live?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

cool vids


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd like to make it out west one day.... jealous....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Offroadin89 said:


> that looks like alot of fun!! My brute isnt set up for that kind of ridin but it looks like alot of fun on yours haha. i love the view in i think it was the 3rd vid at about 6 minutes. I wish we had places to ride like that here. Where is that? where do you live?


Most are on the west masa here in Albuquerque. The one with the trees is from a little North closer to Santa Fe.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool stuff


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's one other. No music.. but it is in HD.. so if you have a wide screen, hit full screen. Its just some messing around in the sand close to where we park out there. Kinda long (9 minutes i think) but a good time killer.

*Playing in the sand*


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice videos!!

With I'd had seen these before purchasing my helmat camera. The quality seems great!!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

great vids looks like fun!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool vids! I would love to get the RZR into some terrain like that and really let her rip.


----------



## Bruteality (Nov 17, 2009)

i would love to ride out there one day i like the scenery, but I have to admit i'm a Louisiana boy and got mud in my blood.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

with that camera do you need another device to record? or is it self contained?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> with that camera do you need another device to record? or is it self contained?


Its all in one. Fits in the palm of your hand. Can get about 9 hours of HD on a 16gb card but about 4 hours per battery. More then enough. It also has SD mode (Standard Deff). Can get more then 18 hours on that big card in that mode. 

Here's where I bought it. vholder now has a 1080p cam too.

http://www.advdesigns.net/cohdmebu2plf.html


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's a pretty nice camera. i was looking at it after watching the vids.
looks like good place to ride to me!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> Here's one other. No music.. but it is in HD.. so if you have a wide screen, hit full screen. Its just some messing around in the sand close to where we park out there. Kinda long (9 minutes i think) but a good time killer.
> 
> *Playing in the sand*


That is AWESOME. I'd love to ride there. :rockn: Get some 26" paddles for the brute and let her EAT :rockn:


----------

